# bigger butt on boer does.



## goatgirl132

I just showed at Austin. I was told they needed bigger butts/thighs what can i do to help with that if anything? 
I heard you can walk wethers backwards on a tread mill to get more muscle there. Can you do that with breeders?
I dont have logs to walk them over or anything like that. I have a chariot type thing. Would that work??? 
And supplements i could give them or anything like that??? 
Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I have one boer doe who decided the one shelter is her favorite toy! It has a slant roof going to a flat roof. The lowest spot is about 3- 3 1/2' tall going up (with shingles too- hehe helps her hooves). Since she's been jumping up and scaling that she has begun to put on some back leg muscle. Some lines also have more naturally.


----------



## goatgirl132

They have a dog house, a seesaw, and a barrel


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Ya, like Tracy said, it has to be genetic. You can certainly help build muscle back there, but having it there genetically is the best way to have a nice butt!


----------



## goatgirl132

I know its mostly genetics but i was hopping there was some way i could help it. 
But thank you


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Not that I know of... but maybe one of the wether makers could help here!?? Exercise certainly wouldn't hurt. Some of the does I see around here have nice butts... and all they do is eat.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree a lot is genetic.


----------



## Dani-1995

Any goat can build more muscle. Genetics, structure and all that help alot. It helps with shape, structure is how they move and certain faults are harder to work. The problem with working does that they want them to have a nice fat cover. With that said, if you could take a break with her on fatty feeds and work/feed her more like a wether... lots of protein but more fat than wethers. Then once you have the muscle built up you start putting fat on. 

Be careful with the chariot... it can be hard on their pasterns. I had a wether pull a muscle on it (he was clumsy and stepped on a stick... ended up slipping.) and he walked funny for a couples days. So just be careful with it


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I second that motion.  Good answer Dani!


----------



## goatgirl132

Im just not shure how to build the muscle 
I know how to get the fat and theycneed allittle more but i wanted to see if i could build muscle before i worked on the fat


----------



## Dani-1995

Running them like a wether on the chariot or just running in general will help. If you walk her up and down steps that helps too. It will take about 6 weeks-2 months to really get her where you need her.


----------



## goatgirl132

Any one know about running on a tread mill? 
Fwd and back wards. Iv heard about both. Good and bad. I might try it on a free gkat Im gunna be getting and if it seems to be breaking him or hurting him ill quit. 
*shrugs*


----------



## Dani-1995

I know people that use them and love them. I don't use them because I had a goat fall off backwards last year. He didn't get hurt but still


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I've heard people use them, I personally don't. You have to really be careful with 'training' them to use it so there are no injuries. It's the same with people who do it with dogs, again- you have to be careful until they are use to it.


----------



## GTAllen

Plywood sides on it will help. Wethers do great on it. After they are trained, you can get some really good use out of it. Not sure about does, I would be careful and watch the results very close. You can get a lot of mucsle using the treadmill.

I would not run them as hard, or for as long, as you run a wether.

Good Luck,

GT


----------



## goatgirl132

GTAllen said:


> Plywood sides on it will help. Wethers do great on it. After they are trained, you can get some really good use out of it. Not sure about does, I would be careful and watch the results very close. You can get a lot of mucsle using the treadmill.
> 
> I would not run them as hard, or for as long, as you run a wether.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> GT


It sounds like you have used one before. 
How fast/long would you start tgem once they get used to it? 
And what about walking them back words


----------



## GTAllen

I have not run does on it, only wethers. I would be careful because they can and most likely will lose weight and fat by running on.

If an animal starts with a narrow, skinny butt, I don't think it is possible to put a hog butt on it by exercising it. But, you might be able to improve some.

Best thing to do is find someone in your area that has used the treadmill with their animals *sucessfully*. Someone local is best to learn from, due to the varied climates and setups.

The treadmill needs to be setup a certain way to run goats on or they can get hurt. There are different ways to do it, but it has to keep them from getting hurt or too hot. I have seen 3 different treadmill setups.

I don't know about backwards. But, incline, so they run up hill, seems pretty good. Each animal is different and you have to be very careful of the temp. Start out slow and build up. You can kill them if you overheat them. Keep them cool while working them. After you run them, walk them the same amount of time you ran them.

The time and distance you will have to work out for your animal once they are trained for it.

*Be very careful!!!* Never leave them unattended. Don't over do it. Don't run them hard every day. To much speed can make them fall. I have seen wethers fall from exhaustion that people have run too hard. Walk them out after you run them for the same amount of time you ran them.

The treadmill, ideally, would be used when you can't run them outside due to weather.

YMMV


----------

